# Why is racial pride only frowned upon when "white" is the race?



## CleanJean (Jan 12, 2018)

There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 12, 2018)

They want us to feel shame in our white heritage so that we will be willing to hand over our wealth to them.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.



If those were coherent sentences you might have a strawman.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 12, 2018)

It is certainly unfair to assume someone having pride in being white is racist, if you don't make the same assumption about those of other races.  I think that many people have too often seen white pride connected to white supremacism.

I find the entire idea of pride in one's race silly; what did anyone have to do with what race they are?  Why be proud of something you had nothing to do with?  There is no reason that whites can't feel that sort of 'pride' just as members of any other race, though.


----------



## miketx (Jan 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> It is certainly unfair to assume someone having pride in being white is racist, if you don't make the same assumption about those of other races.  I think that many people have too often seen white pride connected to white supremacism.
> 
> I find the entire idea of pride in one's race silly; what did anyone have to do with what race they are?  Why be proud of something you had nothing to do with?  There is no reason that whites can't feel that sort of 'pride' just as members of any other race, though.


Total deflection on the OP's point and no I won't explain it to you. You'll just spin more.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 12, 2018)

Personally, I'm cursed with the double-hex of being both a white person, and a Southerner. As a white person and a conservative, I really don't feel like I owe any other group of people anything. But I'm also proud of both my Caucasian and my Southern heritage, even though I understand that the atrocities perpetrated against the black folks were done by those who were Democrats. That gives me one more reason to never vote for another Democrat shithead as long as I live.

I personally have no problem with anyone no matter if they are white, black, pink, purple, or green. But I'm gawd-damned  not going to apologize for something that I took no part in. Fuck that noise.

And BTW: The Alt-right movement has nothing to do with race. It is more of an American nationalism movement than an racial issue.


----------



## CleanJean (Jan 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> They want us to feel shame in our white heritage so that we will be willing to hand over our wealth to them.


There's nothing shameful about being successful.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 12, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.




Whites are the least racist people out there.  That "common misconception" is entire fabricated by the Left;  even they don't believe it. it is just another talking point to leverage in their agenda against conservatives who they see as mostly white.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> They want us to feel shame in our white heritage so that we will be willing to hand over our wealth to them.


. It has been a method of extortion in many ways looking back... The whole thing is about picking winners and losers among the groups/tribes.  The goal line and chains are always moving or bouncing back and forth as the teams try to make their ways down the field. The whites are figured to be the favored team, and the other teams are out desperately to change that notion.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Personally, I'm cursed with the double-hex of being both a white person, and a Southerner. As a white person and a conservative, I really don't feel like I owe any other group of people anything. But I'm also proud of both my Caucasian and my Southern heritage, even though I understand that the atrocities perpetrated against the black folks were done by those who were Democrats. That gives me one more reason to never vote for another Democrat shithead as long as I live.



Actually it gives you good reason to break open the piggy bank and go buy a history book, because in there you'll actually find how racism goes waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back before there were any political parties or even a country, and was used to rationalize enslaving people taken from another continent.  That was set up and in place centuries before Martin van Buren invented "Democrats", and it didn't require any kind of political party anyway.  Racism is, after all, a _social _construct ----- not a political ideology.

When the country did get established and political parties did exist, those atrocities would have been committed by Democratic-Republicans, Federalists, Whigs, Democrats, Constitutional Unionists, Know Nothings and those with no political party at all, as most people are.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It is certainly unfair to assume someone having pride in being white is racist, if you don't make the same assumption about those of other races.  I think that many people have too often seen white pride connected to white supremacism.
> ...



"You're deflecting and I won't explain why I think so because of how I assume you'll respond."  Thanks for that informative and reasoned response.  You've added so much to the conversation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 12, 2018)

Because Globalist Jews want to collapse Western society.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 13, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.


Why be proud of something you can't control? Be proud of your achievements, not race.


----------



## CleanJean (Jan 13, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.
> ...


White people do have control over the things they do to make them proud to be white.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 13, 2018)

people need to get real and honestly acknowledge that different races have different strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 13, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...


Yes things they DO, not because they are white.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 14, 2018)

Let us understand that whites declared pride starting at least 500 years ago with the belief they were superior to all others and have promoted  that belief by any and all means necessary since that time.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 14, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Yes it is because they are white. There really is no sane rebuke of this reality.  I suppose since you are white it is easy to ignore such things that happen all around you thinking this is just the normal flow of life.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Let us understand that whites declared pride starting at least 500 years ago with the belief they were superior to all others and have promoted  that belief by any and all means necessary since that time.


. What I don't understand is that certain blacks here want to claim pride in their African heritage, and want to be called African Americans placing African in front of American, yet you see none trying to relocate back to their glorious motherland in which they hold up above and beyond this country for which they stake their claims in as well. 

Is it that they feel so unwelcome here, that they have to cling to Africa in order to show that they aren't ever going to completely assimilate to an American culture in which they hate all due to the past ??  Can this nation ever appease these blacks who think like this, and will it ever end this strife in which they carry with them through out the generations ??

Sadly racism does exist, but it's gotten to the point that the reasoning for it has changed dramatically over the years. The hate is fueled by alot of new reasoning in which people on both sides have for hating on one another today, and alot of it is just people pointing their fingers back and forth at each other over the actions in which they commit today, and not based upon the actions of what went on in the past.  The great thing is, is that they're is enough sane people on both sides to counter the hate that is coming from both sides.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...


. Poor IM2 living his whole life as a victim.. Sad.


----------



## petro (Jan 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Let us understand that whites declared pride starting at least 500 years ago with the belief they were superior to all others and have promoted  that belief by any and all means necessary since that time.


That is a perfect explanation of Islam.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 14, 2018)

Please show me in a biology book where the human race of white is categorized.....


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.
> ...


White people be just as racist as non whites they are no better...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 14, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > They want us to feel shame in our white heritage so that we will be willing to hand over our wealth to them.
> ...


That has nothing to do with skin tone...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because Globalist Jews want to collapse Western society.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...


That is idiotic. If I accomplish something, I am proud of what I achieved, not proud to be white.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Let us understand that whites declared pride starting at least 500 years ago with the belief they were superior to all others and have promoted  that belief by any and all means necessary since that time.


You simply can't live in the present time, can you? And once again pretending you know all about whites, you fail.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 14, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.


White people teach that they are the

Fathers Of Medicine,
Fathers Of Music
Fathers Of Philosophy
Fathers Of Science
Fathers Of All The Disciplines In The World.
I think that is a very ethno-centric and racist view of the world and history.

 "White as snow" "White wedding" "White knight" "Angel food cake is white" "Devils food cake black" "It's ok to lie as long as it's a white lie"

On the other hand "I'm gonna black ball you" "Black ball you" "Black sheep of the family"

If you go to a pool hall you see a white ball knocking the hell out all the balls and the worst ball is the black ball.

If you go to Church you don't see this






Or this






You see this






White supremacy and white pride runs through out every phase of white society the world over.

Groups representing black people were created to address the unique- disempowerment experienced by those groups’ members.

Black people control no institutions that are capable of discriminating systematically against whites. We cannot keep whites from having jobs, or getting a loan. Nor can black cops get away with racially profiling whites.

And you still think white people have no racial pride ? Even though

White ppl hold over most of all the management level jobs in this country,
Whites ppl receive most of government contract dollars
Whites ppl  hold most tenured faculty positions on college campuses.
Whites ppl are more likely than members of any other racial group to be admitted to their college of first choice.
White men with only a high school diploma are more likely to have a job than black men with college degrees and even when they have a criminal record
White men are more likely than black men to receive a call back for a job interview, even when all their credentials are the same.
White students are less likely as blacks youth to be suspended or expelled;
White youth are less likely to be arrested, prosecuted or incarcerated for a drug offense than black youth are.
Black pride is celebrating the perseverance of our people against great obstacles. Whites have not overcome obstacles in the same fashion.

So almost everything in America celebrates being white

So you have no reason to go out of your way to find “white pride”. It’s seems that white people desire everything even the experience of being oppressed.

Being white is a social privilege at every level. It’s ridiculous to point at “being white” as the basis of a claim of oppression.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 14, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Let us understand that whites declared pride starting at least 500 years ago with the belief they were superior to all others and have promoted  that belief by any and all means necessary since that time.
> ...



I do live in the present. You pretend to. I state what history shows. I have not failed.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 14, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



No it's the truth. You want to pretend like a child. I'm grown.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You have shown that you are an angry black man who blames every negative thing in the world on white people. Blacks are all angels and have no responsibility for any negativity in their life, according to you.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 14, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



You have shown that you are a dumb white female too stupid to understand  you gave benefitted more than anyone else from due to affirmative action, I have never said anything the likes of what you say in your second sentence you lying. And yes, whites are responsible for many of  the problems faced by blacks and other people of color. To bad, whites shouldn't have done it. And if I am angry, I should be. I don't know what goes through your mind for you to think I have no right to be angry about the continued racism whites like you carry on. So before you ever again type the word responsibility, take some yourself


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.
> ...



Not really, our establishment teaches that Mesopotamia is the start of these things.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If you hate it so much, you can feel free to leave Whitey's lands.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Typical whiner. I am neither dumb nor stupid. I am most certainly not responsible for anything regarding people I don't know. You are to be pitied for your sorry life you choose to lead.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 14, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...




If they were, Barack never would have become president TWICE.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



By that rationale, people of color cannot be as racist as whites, or every president other than Obama would not have been white.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

petro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Let us understand that whites declared pride starting at least 500 years ago with the belief they were superior to all others and have promoted  that belief by any and all means necessary since that time.
> ...



Ummm....  apparently not.

>> All mankind is from Adam and Eve.  An Arab has no superiority over a non-Arab, nor does a non-Arab have any superiority over an Arab; a white has no superiority over a black, nor does a black have any superiority over a white; [none have superiority over another] except by piety and good action. << --- Mohammed's last sermon​


----------



## petro (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Well, emigrate to a Muslim country and see how equal you are in their eyes.
Hope you are not a white  female or gay.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

petro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



Hey, I just quoted the founder of the religion, and it directly contradicts what you posted.

Deal with it.

There are as well places in the US as well where one might be less than equal as a white, or a black, etc.  But to then extrapolate into an analysis of what the predominant religion is and then pretending Christianism to therefore be a causation, based on nothing but its proximity, is no more legitimate than concluding it must be a product of the language because they all speak English.  It doesn't work.

You're conflating "culture" with "religion" here. Racism derives from the former --- not the latter.


----------



## CleanJean (Jan 14, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.
> ...


God created black people to test our faith.  Many people loose their faith in God for him making such a vile bread of the human race.  We never should have brought the negro people to America.  We would have been better off picking our own cotton.


----------



## petro (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Not current reality of followers.
Deal with it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> "White as snow" "White wedding" "White knight" "Angel food cake is white" "Devils food cake black" "It's ok to lie as long as it's a white lie"
> 
> On the other hand "I'm gonna black ball you" "Black ball you" "Black sheep of the family"



Is snow not white?  

Generally speaking, white people are not actually white, as black people are not actually black.  Every instance of the use of black and white is not racial.  Black and white are also used to represent light and darkness.  As a very visual species, we have tended to look at light as good and darkness as bad.  I would guess this is true of almost every culture in history, regardless of racial makeup.  That we have used white and black as racial designations does not mean that every instance of white being tied to goodness and black being tied to badness are racial.  Some may be, but you seem to be making a blanket generalization that all use of the terms white and black has racial connotations.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 14, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> *Why is racial pride only frowned upon when "white" is the race?*




Because whites don't generally HAVE racial pride, they just go about their lives while all the others are taught to have racial pride as a mechanism to foment racism against whites.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...



Yeah, I hate the way God made humanity into a nasty bread.  We're like some kind of multi-grain whole wheat.


----------



## petro (Jan 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > "White as snow" "White wedding" "White knight" "Angel food cake is white" "Devils food cake black" "It's ok to lie as long as it's a white lie"
> ...


White people are not white.
I am a mixture of a pure white ass, flaming red neck, and arms more brown than a Mexicans in summer.
Would better be described as Noepolitan.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > *Why is racial pride only frowned upon when "white" is the race?*
> ...



Or racial pride is a mechanism to defend against the racism of the majority, real or perceived.  I find racial pride to be foolish, as I've already stated, but it seems ridiculous to think that minorities having racial pride is merely based on a desire to create dislike of whites.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...



A).  Same difference just stated differently.
B).  Racial pride is TAUGHT them, OPENLY in the public schools, just as well as now WHITE PRIVILEGE making them a VICTIM.  That is the seed of race-hatred.  All part of an anti-white agenda.  It stares you right in the face.


----------



## CleanJean (Jan 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > *Why is racial pride only frowned upon when "white" is the race?*
> ...


Yeah, black pride is basically just a participation trophy.  "you haven't contributed an thing to the world, but here have this".


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Izzat why some are especially crusty?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...



Ummm.... no, and I guess you're way too young to have figured this out, but it was developed as a social antidote for a culture that had been told for four hundred years that it was 'inferior' and that it had to stand aside and sit at the back of the proverbial bus while the white folk embodied the ideals.

That is _exactly _what this means....

​It's not so much a message of "I'm proud" as it is a defiant one of "no I am NOT inferior".


----------



## Vastator (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I'm cursed with the double-hex of being both a white person, and a Southerner. As a white person and a conservative, I really don't feel like I owe any other group of people anything. But I'm also proud of both my Caucasian and my Southern heritage, even though I understand that the atrocities perpetrated against the black folks were done by those who were Democrats. That gives me one more reason to never vote for another Democrat shithead as long as I live.
> ...


More ignorance...  Race,  and the recognition thereof ("racism" in the current,  and broadest sense) ,  is in fact settled science. Not a "social construct".  You know what is though...?  Equality.  Equality is an actual social construct. 
In never ceases to amaze me how consistently backwards you Libs get things...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



And it never ceases to amaze that the intellectually unarmed resort to deflecting to a whole 'nother topic when they can't handle the one on the table.

For those who flunked speed reading --- the post you just quoted was about rac_*ism*_ --- not "race".


----------



## Vastator (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Learn to read between the lines pogo stick.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Don't need to, Sprinkles.  I _WROTE_ the lines --- I should know what they mean.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Should...  And that's half the problem with you lefties.  Racism had an actual definition at one time.  A key element of that being "a feeling of superiority,  or inferiority".  That qualifier has since been dropped in the common usage,  in favor of declaring anyone who merely recognizes races,  and the differences therein as a "racist".


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


. In his case he would rather defeat whitey upon what he considers to be Whitey's lands. Then he could beat his chest, and hollar aloud.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



The meaning has not changed.  If anything's changed it's apparently that you're too much of a lazy fuck to use the term in its proper connotation.

Well guess what Goober -- that's on you.

It is the height of ignorance to try to blame somebody else for your own.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I know the meaning you illiterate twat.  I just explained it to you. Its the rampant misuse by your side which has rendered it every bit as meaningless,  as your attempts to carry on a conversation on the issue,  are fruitless.


----------



## Circe (Jan 14, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> There's nothing shameful about being successful.



They'd like us to think so. That way they can mine our wealth.

It's time to stop being ashamed/embarrassed about being called racist. They've got us on the run with that word. I'd say never make any kind of excuses or apologies for any racial complaint they whine on about.


----------



## Circe (Jan 14, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> It has been a method of extortion in many ways looking back... [ ] The whites are figured to be the favored team, and the other teams are out desperately to change that notion.



That's it! It's a form of extortion, that's good. Do what we want, think how we want, speak how we want, and we won't call you racist. How about if we just stop caring WHAT they call us? We're the ones with the power and money and ability --- let them go hang.

What is going on with blacks calling us racist is exactly what is going on with Dems against Trump --- they'll do ANYTHING, anything at all however rotten, to bring him down. We shouldn't cooperate with our own victimization.


----------



## Circe (Jan 14, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Why be proud of something you can't control? Be proud of your achievements, not race.



Because they don't have any achievements. They just have a high crime rate and a high rate of imprisonment and welfare dependency. So they have to settle for being proud of their race.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2018)

Circe said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Why be proud of something you can't control? Be proud of your achievements, not race.
> ...



"They" don't have any achievements?


----------



## Circe (Jan 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> "They" don't have any achievements?



Name some. That don't involve NFL records.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Circe said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > "They" don't have any achievements?
> ...



Ever heard of "jazz"?  "Blues"?  "R&B"?   "Rock 'n' Roll"?

Are you like new to this planet?


----------



## Vastator (Jan 14, 2018)

Circe said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > It has been a method of extortion in many ways looking back... [ ] The whites are figured to be the favored team, and the other teams are out desperately to change that notion.
> ...


Why have any of you cared what they called you to begin with?  I never gave a shit.  And still don't. I have no problems with my race,  heritage,  or familial history. Fuck anyone that does.  That's their problem.  Not mine.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I don't have a "side" Gumball.  I write my own stuff, period.  If you can't handle that then go find the needlepoint forum or something that won't tax your literacy capabilities.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Real burner there...


----------



## Circe (Jan 14, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Why have any of you cared what they called you to begin with?  I never gave a shit.  And still don't. I have no problems with my race,  heritage,  or familial history. Fuck anyone that does.  That's their problem.  Not mine.




Bravo! That's it.

If no one takes their "racist, racist" calling seriously anymore, they'll stop --- or we won't care if they do or don't.


----------



## Circe (Jan 14, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> We never should have brought the negro people to America.  We would have been better off picking our own cotton.



Right, we should have let all those Irish who came over on work contracts do that.

Uh-oh, did I forget that CleanJean has freckles and red hair?? What have I done???

All the same, anybody has a Time Machine, forget about killing Hitler: go back to 1500 and take out any idiot who somehow thinks it's a GOOD idea to populate the North and South Americas with black slaves! Boy, was that a loser of an idea. I'd say in the history of the world, importing black slaves to the New World takes the lead for bad ideas, even more than nuclear bombs or gunpowder. Or Islam. Not sure about that last one.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2018)

Circe said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > "They" don't have any achievements?
> ...



I'm still trying to determine who you mean by "they," since you did not specify.  Are you talking about blacks?  Minorities?  People who are proud of their race?


----------



## MikeK (Jan 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Let us understand that whites declared pride starting at least 500 years ago with the belief they were superior to all others and have promoted  that belief by any and all means necessary since that time.


This notion you have that Whites (implying _all_ Whites) believe they are superior to all others is the typical dictionary definition of the word, _racism,_ and it feeds your self-pitying delusion that Whites are responsible for everything you wish you were but are not.  While it's true that _some_ Whites harbor that belief the vast majority of Caucasians don't invest that much thought into comparing themselves with Negroes.

I am as White as it gets and my thoughts on ethnic superiority are based on factual indications, one prominent example being the superiority of Blacks in most areas of physical achievement.  I have no reason to believe that most Whites' thoughts on this matter are any different.

I also have good cause to believe Asians are intellectually superior to all other ethnic categories.


----------



## Circe (Jan 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You can't figure that out, huh? Ponder, ponder, ponder, but just can't work it out, somehow?

Don't worry about it. You probably are not the audience of interest if you can't understand my post.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


. This as you speak is also true for some, but it can be abused just like the others here suggest it can be.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 14, 2018)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Let us understand that whites declared pride starting at least 500 years ago with the belief they were superior to all others and have promoted  that belief by any and all means necessary since that time.
> ...


I think Asians are the superior race in most, if not all, categories.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 14, 2018)

Circe said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Why be proud of something you can't control? Be proud of your achievements, not race.
> ...


. Not going to fall into the broad brush thinking, and you shouldn't either.  The issues are highly complex, and we should be celebrating the triumphs of those who escaped the Demon-crat plantation.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 14, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


. Remember that they are operating on an American platform, but yes they are extremely focused to get highly educated while (distracted Americans wanting to party and have sex gone crazy) holds the Americans back.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 14, 2018)

We've seen what White racial pride can do in Nazi Germany. White people can;t be trusted to contain that pride and keep it from becoming deadly.


----------



## Circe (Jan 14, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> [ Not going to fall into the broad brush thinking, and you shouldn't either.  The issues are highly complex, and we should be celebrating the triumphs of those who escaped the Demon-crat plantation.



Name me a black triumph to celebrate.


----------



## Circe (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> We've seen what White racial pride can do in Nazi Germany. White people can;t be trusted to contain that pride and keep it from becoming deadly.



Myself, I have long thought that a good reason to avoid provoking us, but whatever .......

There IS a reason that every second white man in America now has 43 guns, at least 3 of them assault rifles.

Just saying.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> We've seen what White racial pride can do in Nazi Germany. White people can;t be trusted to contain that pride and keep it from becoming deadly.



What about equality in Soviet Russia, how did that work out?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> We've seen what White racial pride can do in Nazi Germany. White people can;t be trusted to contain that pride and keep it from becoming deadly.


So you're saying that it is yours and others who are like you (you all's job) to contain white pride, and to never let it thrive for fear of the past ?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 14, 2018)

Circe said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > [ Not going to fall into the broad brush thinking, and you shouldn't either.  The issues are highly complex, and we should be celebrating the triumphs of those who escaped the Demon-crat plantation.
> ...


. There are plenty, but it appears that you're racism won't allow you to speak it. Sorry, but you incriminate yourself on the issue.


----------



## Circe (Jan 14, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



OOOOOOoooooooooooooo, racist-calling, racist-calling, come on, do it some more, more, more!

So, you said we should celebrate black triumphs, and I said to name me a triumph, and you couldn't. I KNEW that would happen. You've made my day.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 14, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Not only that but they are hot looking. Both the males and the females. Though I prefer the females.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> We've seen what White racial pride can do in Nazi Germany. White people can;t be trusted to contain that pride and keep it from becoming deadly.


What happened in Germany is attributable to one category of fanatics who promoted the idea of a superior race known as _Aryans._  While the concept was initially conceived for the express purpose of isolating Jews from the Caucasian category it quickly expanded within its parent organization to represent a _Master Race,_ which excluded about 90% of the Human species -- including those Germans who did not manifest the _Aryan_ genotype.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Circe said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > We've seen what White racial pride can do in Nazi Germany. White people can;t be trusted to contain that pride and keep it from becoming deadly.
> ...



Provoking you and taking shit off you is two different things. I'd rather  die on my feet fighting your ass than die peacefully as your slave or uncle tom. We have guns too... and perhaps friends in places you wouldn't suspect...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 14, 2018)

MikeK said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > We've seen what White racial pride can do in Nazi Germany. White people can;t be trusted to contain that pride and keep it from becoming deadly.
> ...


Yeah and racial pride became national jingoism and ushered in genocide. The pseudo concept of race  was behind it all. And that false concept put forth by hegemonic German scientists  before the Nazis arose  was nurtured into a deadly propaganda machine that turned ordinary citizens into murderers.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > We've seen what White racial pride can do in Nazi Germany. White people can;t be trusted to contain that pride and keep it from becoming deadly.
> ...


Who said something about equality?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 14, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > We've seen what White racial pride can do in Nazi Germany. White people can;t be trusted to contain that pride and keep it from becoming deadly.
> ...


Small  groups of minorities aren't capable of containing so-called White  Power due to the sheer numbers of militant Whites in this country. We just have to live with it and try to defend what dignity we have fought for and gained in the face of  hateful RW Caucs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Just because the Nazis did wrong, doesn't mean wiping out Whites by multiculturalism is right, in fact Hitler wiped out no one, anyone who's aware Whites are disappearing but supports these policies is literally a anti-Racist Hitler.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It didn't stop with Hitler.  American White people firebombed  Hiroshima and ceratd an inescapable ring of fire around the city.  Then they dropped  atomic bombs on both Hiroshima ab Nagasaki. I guess Asians were less valuable than Germans so no A bombs for the  bratwurst and beer crowd in Munich or Dresden.

And lest we forget the annihilation of the American Indians.  See how the blood stains of history are still wet and glistening on the pages recording  your  White Pride?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


What if we had nuked Berlin.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2018)

Circe said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



Would you prefer I just make assumptions about your posts, rather than asking for clarification?

Based on what you posted after this, you apparently meant blacks.  Do you think no blacks have anything to be proud of?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


. Good grief..


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 14, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...



There never has been such a thing as "white pride;"  any kind of racial pride is a device for fomenting social DIVISION rather than unity--- then they invented "black pride" years ago as a way of "feeling better" about themselves after telling them what victims of western civilization they were.  Go back and watch a TV show from the late 1960s/early 70s------  race relations were much better then than 50 years later now because for the past several decades, racial tension has been deliberately stirred by the Left as a way of making them a useful social tool and voting block.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



1.) No matter what White people have done, gives you know right to erase them from the future, scumbag.

2.) Most in Europe have hardly done anything wrong, being of a Polish heritage, actually your Blacks are far more wrong than I.

3.)  Most of these actions are based on power, and greed, very little to do with real White Nationalism.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Do you really base your ideas on race relations in the 60s on TV shows?


----------



## LOIE (Jan 14, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...


God created black people to test our faith??? Seriously?  Actually, I believe the cradle of civilization is in Africa and we whites were not the first. And the fact that you claim God made a vile breed of the human race when he created blacks tells me you have no real faith in God at all. I agree when you say we never should have brought the negro people to America. We brought them as slaves and oppressed them - one of our worse sins from which we continue to reap bitter harvest.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 14, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...




No, fool, I base them on personal observation.  Those old TV shows are just one of many historical records still around that people can go to for the evidence.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I believe you should still only be proud of what you, as an individual, achieve.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Most whites believe Hitler and the Nazis were monsters.


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 14, 2018)

When blacks have black pride, it's a bad joke.  Pride in what?  Being poor, dumb, criminal, and dependent upon whites?

When whites have white pride, it's threatening.  Whites are the gods of this planet, and excel in beauty, intelligence, and virtue (when not self-hating).


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 14, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Do they? How would you know?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Let me rephrase then, I have never met a white person or heard a white person say anything positive about the Holocaust or Hitler. There are white supremacists, they are the minority. All whites can't be grouped into one catagory.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 14, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...



That's where this whole "pride" thing falls apart.  For DECADES -- the way "white folks" IDENTIFIED a racist among OUR group was --- THAT'S the person talking about White Pride. 

Because as a group --- we DON'T have an identity, or common values. And can't AGREE on much of anything. I'm not PROUD of most whites. OR their accomplishments (if any).. So only RACISTS have a "unified view" of "group pride"..  Same goes for Blacks or Asians or religious groups or ethnic background. 

Only RACISTS raise their group HIGHER than it needs to be raised. On the ASSUMPTION that BEING a certain color is MORE important than who you are what you've done for others, or how you choose to live..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



You want to preserve all races from extinction, and you're Satanic.

You think there's no racial equality, and you're Demonic.

Truth is it's just being feeling for the first one I listed and intelligent for the second one.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...



Have no idea what you're talking about. Race is not the definitive pre-condition for any important human quality or ability. And Group Identity is used only by those who think that it is..


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Still on that schtick are ya? If you are going to count sins, then we are second in line for that particular one. First in line is the blacks who sold them to whites to begin with. Yet, you refuse to acknowledge that.
And yes...the human race began in Africa, I believe as well.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



So, your Jews suffered for 1,000's of years, and now you're just going to let them go extinct?

Wow, anyone who thinks like this, is obviously sick, not us who resist.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Lots of examples of how the GREATEST threat to a Jewish identity are Jews themselves. Just thru "secularization" and assimilation and intermarriage.  NONE of which are necessarily bad. And it's got NOT A THING to do with believing "we are chosen" or superior or smarter or better than any other religious group. So the problem isn't "Jewish Pride".  

Same deal with whites --- in SPADES !! (pardon the pun).  Like the whites who are pushing globalism and no borders.  There''s no "white group identity"..  We fight amongst ourselves over every little thing. More INTERNAL friction and hate in the big ole white group -- than there is BETWEEN races..


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


 Haven't proposed erasing Caucs from the future. Where did you get that silly notion that?
That's as silly as your suggestion that average Europeans are blameless in fomenting western imperialism everwhere they went.
History, written and unwritten, is the barometer by which all nations are judged.
The boastful exploits of conquerors Is the substance from which national 
pride is formed ...embellishments make it palatable for the masses. But the bloodstains
remain no matter how much white washing is applied.

No doubt, your bloody history stands out prominently as a bookmark in the book of human experience and greed or averice had some bearing on it. But the invention of whiteness set the notion of racial supremacy in motion and mankind has been cursed by it ever since.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

I think the real reason so many don't care about their race, is between dysgenics of sub-Humans being born over the past few generations, and generations born without parents present, it lead to people who are mostly Sociopathic, they care about nothing but getting theirs at all costs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



If I was a Jew, I'd be insulted if Jews were to vanish, after struggling to build a culture, and suffering.

Being Polish, I cringe at people thinking we should vanish, after fighting 1,000 years to build a culture, suffer, fight, and died etc.

The people who won't resist, are obviously very detached people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



My Polish people are blameless for Wes


JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Most Whites have very little to do with Western Imperialism.

All of Eastern Europe, Finland, Austria, Switzerland, Norway, Greece, and for the most part Italy, Ireland,  Denmark, and Sweden etc.

Even within heavily Colonist societies, most Whites weren't slave masters, nor genocidal maniacs, this was a minority of the populations.

It wasn't really so much about race, as it was about greed, and power for the elite scumbags, the same kind of elite scumbags who are supporting everybody's races vanishing today.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You have a NATIONAL identity. To whatever degree that identity is INTEGRATED by race, religion, ethnicity, or other affiliations -- you DON'T have a racial identity.. Or a religious identity. Nationalism is different. BECAUSE it's generally diverse in some ways. Maybe not so much during Polish history. But we're not talking about National Pride or Identity here ...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> When blacks have black pride, it's a bad joke.  Pride in what?  Being poor, dumb, criminal, and dependent upon whites?
> 
> When whites have white pride, it's threatening.  Whites are the gods of this planet, and excel in beauty, intelligence, and virtue (when not self-hating).


I have to disagree with excelling in beauty. India women are stunningly gorgeous. So are asia women.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



It's no wonder why a lot of Poles, like Italians in the Northern states don't like you guys very much."

We came here without guilt.

Our neighborhoods were mostly Polish, or Italian, and then a bunch of violent ghettoes  formed in our former ethnic enclaves of Blacks who hate, and attack Whites form, who think that we're the Whitey that owes them. 

No, the only thing I owe you, is what you deserve, which is nothing but fury.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.


 I grew up  with blacks in the sixties during the civil rights struggle. I remember when MLK was assassinated. I Also remember the hypocrisy of blacks lashing out and hurting whites and burning down their neighborhoods. it made no sense then


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You're right about America lacking national identity, and being a destroyer of ethnic cultures.

It's a monstrosity, and something I don't support.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


If you adhere to the pseudo concept of race and Whiteness,as most  "white" people do... therein lies the culpability  that ties you to western imperialism.
From that hegemonic wellspring  justification for world domination emanates as does the exploitation of people of color and their resources.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I think using 60s television shows as any sort of important part of the historical record of race relations is a poor choice.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Then you're responsi


JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Anyone who thinks Polish people owe them for Western Imperialism, really must have major brain-damage.

Why don't I go blame you for the Rwanda genocide, huh punk?

Most Blacks  do this, they always think all Whites owe them, or don't understand them... That's one of many reasons I don't like them very much.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Italians are  one of the more recent inductees into the hall of whiteness.  Poles were held in utter disdain by the Germans and other  so-called Nordic types. Walk into  any bar and you can still hear  polish jokes over a glass of beer. But  convince them they are better than the best Black man and  and they won't notice you picking their pockets. Hell give them  someone to look down on and they will empty their pockets for you. ~~~~~Lyndon B. Johnson~~~~


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Then you're responsi


JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Anyone who thinks Polish people owe them for Western Imperialism, really must have major brain-damage.

Why don't I go blame you for the Rwanda genocide, huh punk?

Most Blacks  do this, they always think all Whites owe them, or don't understand them... That's one of many reasons I don't like them very much.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Anyone who thinks Polish people owe them for Western Imperialism, really must have major brain-damage.
> 
> Why don't I go blame you for the Rwanda genocide, huh punk?
> 
> Most Blacks do this, they always think all Whites owe them, or don't understand them... That's one of many reasons I don't like them very much.



I never mentioned polish people specifically. You introduced that dynamic into the conversation. My focus was on those responsible for western imperialism, If the Poles weren't a part of that their only culpability is in jumping on the  whiteness bandwagon to join  the gang of nation destroyers.

As far as I know I am not descended from either the  Rwandan or Tutsi tribes.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2018)

Grew up with blacks, and they ARE  TOTALLY weird and beautiful at the same time. When those kids called me a nigga back in the day, wow. Endearing and insulting at the same time.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Do they? How would you know?


Do you know how most Blacks feel about events and personalities which have had a significant effect on their history and culture?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




It's amazing you think there's a White hierarchy in superiority with Poles, and Italians on the bottom, but when it comes to brutality you think all Whites are equally responsible.

BTW,  Poland, and Italy had the 2 most important Renaissance's in Europe, what the hell were Nordic people doing then, besides shooting, and looting?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who thinks Polish people owe them for Western Imperialism, really must have major brain-damage.
> ...



Oh Poles joined Whiteness, as if there was a choice, and that choice meant being part of Western Imperialism... What a clownish display.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who thinks Polish people owe them for Western Imperialism, really must have major brain-damage.
> ...



If anything Black Americans are more responsible than Poles including Polish Americans for Western Imperialism.

1.) More Black Americans fought in Vietnam, or Iraq wars than Polish Americans.

2.) More Black Americans seem to have owned slaves in the U.S.A, and definitely in Liberia.

3.) Black American Buffalo soldiers fought with America, which Polish unit had?

4.) A large amount of Cowboys were Black, If I recall between 15 - 20%, how many were Polish?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2018)

White people are the root of all evil, at least that's the current rubric non whites want to preach. Why do so many  non whites immigrate to western countries then?


----------



## MikeK (Jan 14, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> It didn't stop with Hitler.  American White people firebombed  Hiroshima and ceratd an inescapable ring of fire around the city.  Then they dropped  atomic bombs on both Hiroshima ab Nagasaki. I guess Asians were less valuable than Germans so no A bombs for the  bratwurst and beer crowd in Munich or Dresden.


I don't know if you were around during WW-II but I was.  Because I was only six when the War started I have no distinct and articulable memories of that era, but I do have vague recollections of the dark moods of the time and I can tell you that fear attended everything about it.  And fear is the precursor of hatred.

America didn't use the A-bombs against Japan because of any racial motivation.  We did it because it was called for by the circumstances.  We harbored an intense hatred for the Japanese, for their sneak attack on Pearl Harbor, for every American who died in the Pacific campaign, and for the days, weeks, months, and years of fear we lived with wondering if they would end up invading and occupying our Country.  Because we were never certain they couldn't or wouldn't.  We used the A-bombs against Japan because there was absolutely no reason not to. 

Even if we had perfected _The Bomb_ before Germany finally surrendered we had no real need or motivation to use it against them.  Kurt Vonnegut's classic, _Farenheit 451,_ tells about the firebombing of Dresden, which was in every possible way as vindictively malicious as was the nuking of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.  So there is no basis for your assumption that we extended relative mercy to Germany because of some ethnic consideration.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 14, 2018)

MikeK said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Do they? How would you know?
> ...


 No!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


That is not my opinion, its  a matter of record according to European history.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2018)

White pride is  racism, black pride is..acceptable. This is the very thing that drives me mad. Hypocrisy and roses both smell the same.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Since most animals have pink skin and straight hair  like white people do its not particularly unusual or special. Lepers and albinos are also marked by that recessive trait. Some German decided pin skin WAS special and assigned his kind to the top of human hierarchy based on that characteristic alone. It caught on quickly  but it didn't stop there. Whiteness was projected onto  God and the hosts of Heaven....  Armed with that  image the nexus was a tool that made pink men appear to be the originators of the  Hebrew religion that came to be Judaeo -Christianity. And that God and Jesus looked like them. The power of that drove people of color  and other Caucasians to accept the false concept of whiteness as  the closest thing to Divinity than any other human concept. Who wouldn't want to be part of divine whiteness?

People of color were seduced by it and as they were handed the images of a White God who didn't look like them  but  was cast in the image of their conquerers and exploiters. Meanwhile the Black Madonna and child statues proliferated  in Eastern Europe where isolation slowed the encroaching advance of whiteness.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Do you know how most Blacks feel about slavery?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 15, 2018)

MikeK said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


The ones in Africa practicing it, or the ones in America paying for it?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

MikeK said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


No!


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The Polish are white.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

MikeK said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



I'm sure you don't but you'll make something up.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



And so what does this have to do with modern white racism that  is practiced in the United States?

There is slavery in Britain, and in white Eastern Europe, but you don't ,mention that.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

MaryL said:


> White people are the root of all evil, at least that's the current rubric non whites want to preach. Why do so many  non whites immigrate to western countries then?



Why does the continent of Africa have more people living there than any other continent but Asia? There are plenty of whites who leave America for non white countries. Whites have done evil things, and that is documented in the annals of history, So  whites should not have done it.  And since whites keep doing it, there is no reason for you ignorant uneducated whites to whine about how whites are looked at. You reap what you sow.  This is a simple but true principle. Since whites have sown hate and disdain, so now that's what they get back.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


provide a link showing slavery in Britain.
Modern whites who are racist are rare and you'll never get rid of them 100%
Why can't people, including blacks, just live and let live.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



*Modern slavery in Britain*

Modern slavery is happening in Britain

Modern whites who are racist is not rare. And it's real easy to be white and ask your last question. When you have lived with white racism impacting your life come talk to me.

Because you make no damn sense. You'll never rid us of murderers but do we stop trying just because they will always exist? People will always, steal, rape etc, so do we stop trying to stop that?  Terrorism has been a part of human existence forever, we'll never sop terrorism, so why don't just quit trying and live and let live?

It never ceases to amaze me the totally stupid and ignorant responses whites like you have to try telling us to stop trying to make you white people end your racism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Blacks truly are far more responsible for American imperialism than Poles are.

So sorry but it's the truth, if you think otherwise you're ignorant.

It's no wonder wonder why a lot of Whites in these parts don't like you Blacks, most here are 20th century Italian, Irish Catholic, German, and Polish immigrants.

Which one of them owes you anything, but fury?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Traditionally Jews have played a big role in Slavery in Eastern Europe, from Zwi Migdal to  Semion Mogilevich / Ludwig Fainberg in the Russia Mafia.

In London a lot of Slavery from "Whites" is from Albanians.

Albanians, and Ashkenazi Jews are both hardly White.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 15, 2018)

Be proud of who you're. That isn't the issue.

The issue is the way we treat each other...Laws are in place to make sure we treat each other with an element of humanity and you wish to end that humanity.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 15, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> God created black people to test our faith.  Many people loose their faith in God for him making such a vile bread of the human race.  We never should have brought the negro people to America.  We would have been better off picking our own cotton.


OK.

Is that supposed to upset me ?

Look. I don't expect you to feel for black people the way I feel for black ppl. The same way I don't feel for white people, the way you feel for white people.

The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

ScienceRocks said:


> Be proud of who you're. That isn't the issue.
> 
> The issue is the way we treat each other...Laws are in place to make sure we treat each other with an element of humanity and you wish to end that humanity.



Laws must be allowed to have effect. I totally agree with your first sentence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



No the matter of record of European history is that while 


JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



No, the record of brutality is that Poland, and Italy were hardly, if at all involved in Western Imperialism,  even though Italy contributed important people in the Renaissance like Da Vinci, Galileo, or Michelangelo, or Poland contributed important people in the Renaissance like Copernicus, Albert Brudzewski, or Michal Sedziwoj.

No one has a more important Renaissance in Europe than Italy, or Poland.

You just like to link all Whites as evil Whitey's who owe you, because you think it helps you, it just makes people like me hate you guys all the more.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 15, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > "White as snow" "White wedding" "White knight" "Angel food cake is white" "Devils food cake black" "It's ok to lie as long as it's a white lie"
> ...


*All whites are Caucasian but not all Caucasians are white. *

Dravidians and Arabs are considered Caucasians, not because of skin color but because of things like face and skull structure.

The original Caucasians are said to have originated in the Caucasus mountains as one group, some of them went north and became lighter and evolved different hair and eye colors, some went south developed darkin skin from the stronger sun. Within the Caucasian supergroup, it’s hard to say where “white” ends and “non-white” begins, it’s more of a continuum with Caucasians being less white as they move closer to the equator.

I guess if there’s anything that defines whites as a distinct racial group, it’s their variety in hair and eye colors combined with white skin. As you move toward the Mediterranean and eastward, that diversity gradually becomes less prominent until it disappears altogether with Dravidians on the “dark caucasian” extreme.

This is also why some people fight over whether Italians are really white. As you move south in Italy, they become swarthy complexioned and you don’t see variety in hair and eye colors. Is this Southern Italian white ?







If they (S.Italians) retained their whiter skin color and various eye and hair colors like N. Italians, their “whiteness” would not be in question. S. Italians are sort of at the borders of whiteness, like Turks, Lebanese, Greeks, some Persians, etc.

Was the Spanish golfer Seve Ballestros white ?






How many whites exist or “who is white” is just a matter of where they decide to make the cutoff point somewhere between Nordic and Dravidian. Russians don’t think the immigrants from the Caucasus region are “white”, even though to me they look white. Yet some consider Persian and Lebanese white and even some Aryan Indians. That’s where “white” as a social construct comes into play, namely, defining exactly who in that Caucasian continuum gets to join the white club.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Poles at white. And they have always been white. Sorry but it's the truth if you think otherwise  you're ignorant.

All the people you described are whites. As 20th century immigrants they participated and benefitted in the American apartheid system. Most of these people are practicing racists like yourself.  So you can take your lies and stick them, because I could care less whether they like me or not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



No, your Black Americans are more responsible for American imperialism (Western Imperialism) than Polish people were.

You can go take your stupidity, and go home.

A lot of Animals have coarse hair, and as for light skin, it's  because we needed Vitamin D..

Light skin is a Neotenic trait BTW, such kind of traits are generally considered more Human.

Eastern Europeans are way more Neotenic than Western Europe, here lays the issue, Western Europeans are prehistoric like their Negroid buddies..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




There were too few Poles in the U.S.A in comparison to Blacks at all parts of history in the U.S.A, especially the very, very brutal parts of American history before the 20th century rolled in.

Your Blacks might have been victims, but you were also perpetrators, you had  Black Buffalo soldiers oppressing people, You had plenty of Black cowboys helping to Colonize the Western frontier, and research research shows that freed Blacks owned Slaves at about the same rate as freed Whites.

You Black Americans also went to Liberia, to oppress, and enslave native Liberians, Taylor  a African American Liberian caused a brutal civil war.

So, the truth be told is you should start pointing fingers at yourself, and your own Black Americans, before you point fingers at Polish people like me.

You do otherwise, as a matter of convenience or idiocy, either way I hate you twerps all the more for pretending Polish people owe you.

You sick, very sick people.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Look idiot, you don't get to have it both ways. You are white when it comes to your claim of genetic superiority relative to intelligence, now you want be Polish like that's not white to make these silly ass claims that are not based in historical fact. You're white. The polish are white people. And whites are he ones  responsible for all that imperialism you talk about.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



We've gone over Liberia and what you said was not true. Now is Liberia he only country in Africa?

I'm pointing 10 fingers at your white ass. You're white, Period.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 15, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> people need to get real and honestly acknowledge that different races have different strengths and weaknesses.



actually-----very inconsequential differences


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



No, Polish people are responsible


IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Listen here Chump, Polish people are responsible for Polish people this includes Jan III Sobieski, Jozef Pilsudski, Jozef Beck, Copernicus,  Penderecki, Chopin, Ignacy Lukasiewicz, and Marie Curie Sklodowska, among others. 

Your Black Americans are more responsible for American Imperialism than Poles.

What Poles are mostly responsible for is Polish Imperialism, which is pretty minor, but mostly involves Ukraine, and Ukrainians killed more of us, than we ever did them, by a long shot.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

> people need to get real and honestly acknowledge that different races have different strengths and weaknesses.



I'd like to know what those differences actually are given the fact that race is an artificial construct created by Europeans in the 15-1600's and there are no actual races.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Polish Americans are white Americans and they participated in the same racism every other white American participated in. You are an example of how that continues.

So let me clarify your stupid non history knowing white ass about something.  97 percent of all Blacks worked for 240 years in America when it was a colony and once it formally became a country for free while all whites earned money and got land given to them. After that, blacks were relegated to low paying jobs no matter what while whites were given more land, and government programs provided opportunities for whites to expand wealth. So yes we feel that whites owe us. and you were just explained why. Nobody gives a damn what you don't like..


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> > people need to get real and honestly acknowledge that different races have different strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what those differences actually are given the fact that race is an artificial construct created by Europeans in the 15-1600's and there are no actual races.



I'm pretty sure *Ibn Khaldūn*  an Arab Moor founded Race / Racism against Black Sub-Saharan Africans.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Listen here Chump, Polish people are responsible for Polish people this includes Jan III Sobieski, Jozef Pilsudski, Jozef Beck, Copernicus,  Penderecki, Chopin, Ignacy Lukasiewicz, and Marie Curie Sklodowska, among others.
> 
> Your Black Americans are more responsible for American Imperialism than Poles.
> 
> What Poles are mostly responsible for is Polish Imperialism, which is pretty minor, but mostly involves Ukraine, and Ukrainians killed more of us, than we ever did them, by a long shot.


You're white first. Polish second.

When the Irish, Italians and Jews came to America they were not seen as white at first even though they pretty much looked it. Only when they showed themselves willing to act white were they admitted.

Take for example Polish Americans

At the time of the most intense Polish immigration to America (the mid to late 1800s), the poles had had almost no experience with blacks. But after a very short time in the states, Polish immigrants were rioting against blacks (as with the New York draft riots during the Civil War), joining in the barring of blacks from labor unions, and seeking to “become white” by assimilating to the white WASP system that was firmly in place.

So you can miss me with that "I'm a Pole" "I'm a Pole" talk.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 15, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What about Black American racism against Poles?

This case clearly is most likely a bunch of Black racists getting angry at race mixing, and killing the Polish guy, and his Black girl friend.

I can't think of any other reason for such brutality, and even if weren't that, it shows savagery.

Murder of Jan Pawel and Quiana Jenkins Pietrzak - Wikipedia


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > > people need to get real and honestly acknowledge that different races have different strengths and weaknesses.
> ...



You're sure about a lot of things that have been shown to be wrong to your face.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Listen here Chump, Polish people are responsible for Polish people this includes Jan III Sobieski, Jozef Pilsudski, Jozef Beck, Copernicus,  Penderecki, Chopin, Ignacy Lukasiewicz, and Marie Curie Sklodowska, among others.
> ...





Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Listen here Chump, Polish people are responsible for Polish people this includes Jan III Sobieski, Jozef Pilsudski, Jozef Beck, Copernicus,  Penderecki, Chopin, Ignacy Lukasiewicz, and Marie Curie Sklodowska, among others.
> ...



Which Poles were involved in the Draft Riots against Blacks?

From my understanding Irish Catholics were responsible for 3 major New York area riots in the mid - late 1800's such as the Draft Riots against Blacks, the Orange Riots against Ulster Protestant Irish, or the Mamaroneck riot against Italians.

Explain how Poles are responsible for this?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.



I think White folks have a lot to apologize for before they can start doing the "pride' thing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I mostly get things right, you mostly get things wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Wow he found one murder of a white mixed couple by some blacks and he wants try building a straw man.

*Motives*
*Three days after the murder, the Los Angeles Times ran an October 18, 2008, news brief noting that the bodies were identified on October 17.**[15]** On November 3, the Sheriff's Department announced that it had four Marines under arrest for the murders.**[16]** As part of the November 3 announcement, the Sheriff's Department noted that investigators had found numerous items of evidence since October 15 linking the four to the killings, even though the killers set a fire in the house to destroy evidence.**[16]** On November 6, **CNN** television news journalist **Jane Velez-Mitchell** reported that the four Marines under arrest were African American and raised the possibility of race as a motivation.**[17]*
*
In early November, the four Marines were charged with two counts of murder with special circumstances — murder during commission of a felony, murder during commission of a robbery and committing more than one offense. They additionally face one charge each of sexual penetration with a foreign object, and the District Attorney's office will decide if to pursue death sentences.**[9]** Just after the release of the charges, the New York Post ran a story entitled "A Few 'Bad' Men - Race Eyed in Marine Dual Slay" which noted that the four accused Marines "could face the death penalty amid speculation the mixed-race couple was targeted in a bias attack."**[18]** At about the same time, District Attorney **Rod Pacheco** emphasized the robbery motive, commenting, "To burglarize their home and then to treat them in the way they did before they died and to murder them — it's hard for our minds to comprehend this kind of savagery."**[10]*
*
By mid-November, the Riverside County Sheriff's Central Homicide unit responded to the race motivation issue, stating "There's nothing to suggest what happened was a racial crime."**[19]** Detectives said jewelry, a camera, and wedding gifts had been stolen, and that some of the items were found in the suspects' barracks.**[20]**[21]*

Murder of Jan Pawel and Quiana Jenkins Pietrzak - Wikipedia

This crime by itself was brutal and the perps deserved whatever punishment they got. But for you to try using this to build an idiotic case for polish racial victimization is pathetic. You polish did what very white ethnic group did in his country. You decided that being white trumped your ethnicity and you joined in on the racial oppression of non whites. You talk about this being a racist crime against poles, but a black woman was killed in his situation also. There is no record of blacks going around looking for polish people to murder, nor are there any documented cases of blacks who created any law, policy or program that denied opportunities to polish people.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



No you don't. You're just another dumb white racist who makes shit up.,

Blacks do live above the Sahara and always have. And arabs do live below the sahara and always have.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I can find more cases of Blacks killing Poles, than vice versa.

The truth is you people are unpleasant, and it's no wonder why not just Whites, but even Asians, Mexicans, etc. have also joined in racism against you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Not really, the first inhabitants of North-Africa were Mechta-Afalou.

Not really today, these people look like Mulatto Obama, or lighter, much lighter like Sicilian.

Like this guy.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The truth is you people are unpleasant, and it's no wonder why not just Whites, but even Asians, Mexicans, etc. have also joined in racism against you.


Fuck your feeling Kielbasa breath we don't need IQ challenged Pollock in our Orange United States of Whatever 





 



 Mrs. Betty Bowers  @BettyBowers 

Senator Tom Cotton (R-Ark.) may be, conveniently, hard of hearing when it comes to @realDonaldTrump's overt racism, *but the former Grand Wizard of the KKK heard loud and clear*. #VictoryLap

 10:20 PM - Jan 12, 2018


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 15, 2018)

I went down to USMB and read some Trump supporting submissive rube whining about liberals 

I go Yeah whatever LOL  Trump is still an Orange Racist


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is you people are unpleasant, and it's no wonder why not just Whites, but even Asians, Mexicans, etc. have also joined in racism against you.
> ...



Prejudices always wrong unless directed at Polak's.


----------



## Vinnieboombotz (Jan 15, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.


White people have never been oppressed. 


“When The Power Of Love Overcomes The Love Of Power The World Will Know Peace” - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.
> ...



To say tha


Vinnieboombotz said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.
> ...



To say that a White refugee from Ukraine's Donbass war, is somehow not oppressed, but African Americans are, is a hilarious position.

Especially considering that Ukraine is much poorer than African Americans, and had 4 million Ukrainians killed in WW2, and 4 million killed in the Holodomor terror famine.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



No, that's not how it happened.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Vinnieboombotz said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...



Ober 100 million blacks have died in various oppressive activities done by whites. Your position is lunacy because  you want to claim supremacy and oppression at the same time.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I can't think of any other reason for such brutality, and even if weren't that, it shows savagery.


So the 5000 blacks who commit murder each year, do so because they’re black, so what it is about the other 35 million or so, also black, who don’t?


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What about Black American racism against Poles?
> 
> This case clearly is most likely a bunch of Black racists getting angry at race mixing, and killing the Polish guy, and his Black girl friend.
> 
> Murder of Jan Pawel and Quiana Jenkins Pietrzak - Wikipedia


How do you know that they killed them because they were white ?

The fact that you had to go back 12 years to find a case of so called black racism. Tell's it's own story.

But in this case. They were individuals acting as individuals and there was no system in place that supported their right to harm whites.

However white policeman murder black people often and get away with it because there is a system in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison systems)

Because what you failed to mentioned is of three people who killed these guys, one got a death sentence, the other two got life without a parole.

So it's not really an effective racism if you have to give your life away, should you practice it. Is it ?

It's like me being in the woods and saying "I can be racist to a Brown Bear, because I can sneak up and slap it in the face"






And maybe I could. But that's act 1.

Act 2 would result in the bear turning round and having me for breakfast. So I don't do act 1 because I know of the severe penalties. The system
 of white supremacy works the same way.
*
Black ppl are aware of the more severe punishments that comes with harming white people*

Not to mention the fact that racial violence is also a power that white people have and can use against black people, unlike for the most part the power to deny a bank loan for racial reasons, to “steer” certain home-buyers away from living in certain “nicer” neighborhoods, or to racially profile in terms of policing.

So racism on the part of black folks, even the most vicious, is pretty impotent.

We are in positions to kill no one and any black person who dares to try, will go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, when you can poison black people's water supply as they did in Flint a couple of years ago. when you can deny decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives.

And there are no black people who can do any of that to whites. But there are many whites who do that black people and all the times.


----------



## Taz (Jan 15, 2018)

Racial pride for whites is frowned upon because it's uncooth to boast about being number 1.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ober 100 million blacks have died in various oppressive activities done by whites. Your position is lunacy because  you want to claim supremacy and oppression at the same time.


what about when people say "Happy Holidays" instead of "Merry Christmas" are you trying to say that is not white genocide ?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

Taz said:


> Racial pride for whites is frowned upon because it's uncooth to boast about being number 1.



You claim this number 1 but what you got you did not get honorably or by allowing fair competition. So when you are promoting white pride you are in reality promoting mediocrity assisted by legislation that denied anyone else the chance to compete.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 15, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> It is certainly unfair to assume someone having pride in being white is racist, if you don't make the same assumption about those of other races.  I think that many people have too often seen white pride connected to white supremacism.
> 
> I find the entire idea of pride in one's race silly; what did anyone have to do with what race they are?  Why be proud of something you had nothing to do with?  There is no reason that whites can't feel that sort of 'pride' just as members of any other race, though.


Why be proud of your naturally big boobs or pecker?


----------



## Taz (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Racial pride for whites is frowned upon because it's uncooth to boast about being number 1.
> ...


We got there by being NUMBER 1!!!!!

Suck it up, princess.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ober 100 million blacks have died in various oppressive activities done by whites. Your position is lunacy because  you want to claim supremacy and oppression at the same time.
> ...



Yep, saying happy holiday is my racist attempt to rid the planet of all white people.

Good one Tyrone!


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Actually you got there exactly the way I described. You're a loser, white boy. Suck it up princess.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 15, 2018)

ProgressiveNerd  @progressivenurd 
I guess for @realDonaldTrump to be called a #racist he has to don a white robe or start speaking in German and say "Alle Schwarzen und Juden sind Ungeziefer". Until then, NOPE, #not_a_racist, amirite? #Notaracist #Notanazi #NotKKK

 1:21 PM - Jan 14, 2018


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Taz (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So we're kinda like the New England Patriots of the races? Cool!


----------



## Taz (Jan 15, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ProgressiveNerd  @progressivenurd
> I guess for @realDonaldTrump to be called a #racist he has to don a white robe or start speaking in German and say "Alle Schwarzen und Juden sind Ungeziefer". Until then, NOPE, #not_a_racist, amirite? #Notaracist #Notanazi #NotKKK
> 
> 1:21 PM - Jan 14, 2018


He said Africa and Haiti are shitholes. So now calling a spade a spade is racist?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No.  Whites are like if no other team was allowed in the NFL and the New England Patriots declared themselves number 1.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ober 100 million blacks have died in various oppressive activities done by whites. Your position is lunacy because  you want to claim supremacy and oppression at the same time.


The Alphas Trump Chumps are the weakest saddest submissive of all time...Trump supporters are Puke inducing freaks 




*‘Morning Joe’ panel: Trump supporters are throwing democracy ‘in the trash’ in the name of racist ‘culture war’*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 15, 2018)

Taz said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > ProgressiveNerd  @progressivenurd
> ...


 I call Trump a Mango colored Fucking criminal that is calling a Fucking Orange Mango Criminal a spade ...Fuck Trump ...he is Putin's Cock Holster


----------



## Taz (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


But the NFL is FULL of blacks. Please try again.


----------



## Taz (Jan 15, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Hey brah, whatever you're smoking... Can I have some?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 15, 2018)

Taz said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


sure here
Clean Up in Aisle 1600 Pennsylvania


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 15, 2018)

White and Black are not races.  If they ARE, by definition, I think that maybe we need to start using a color coding system and call Asians "Yellow" and American Indians "Red"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yes, Taforalt - Afalou the first North-Africans were Caucasoid, in fact closest to the most Blonde Nation of Finland according to this chart.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...



More like 100 million Slavic people died from Nazis, and Soviets.

Which I can prove by the 56 - 66 million Slavs killed in the Soviet Union.
The 30 million or so Slavs killed in WW2, by Nazis.

That's actually could be very close to 90 - 100 million.

We're the real  big victims, you're not.

Perhaps 20 million Africans were killed between the Belgian Congo Genocide,, the  Atlantic Slave Trade,  the genocide of Namibia etc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > I can't think of any other reason for such brutality, and even if weren't that, it shows savagery.
> ...



I believe it was racism to why that Pole Jan Pawel Pietrzak was killed, they raped his wife in front of him, robbed him, and killed them execution style.

Now let me ask you, why do you do this to someone you're just robbing, as the Fed's claim? Yeah, that's what I thought... They obviously hated them... Gee I wonder why?

It wouldn't really matter, it was a savage attack, racism isn't the problem, it's savagery.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Yeah I know. When you have to use the word perhaps you don't know what you are taking about. I'm not saying perhaps, I am saying that over 100 million blacks have died and that is a very bare minimum. You don't get to pretend to be this victim and claim you are superior. You at just trying to derail the conversation. Your ass is a white American. And as such you and your ancestors decided that you would put down your ethnicity to be white. So now just because your polish asses are implicated in the racism whites put out, you want to cry about being polish. No you are white.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



What you believe doesn't matter.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



That's not the way things were. But it is expected this is what you will try to claim.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No I don't have to try again, because you are the one who said whites are the New England of the races. You just got your dumb white sss bitch slapped again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Name all these Black genocide figures?

Some retards say 100 million Blacks died in Middle-Passage, how can this be when roughly 10 - 14 million were even taken to the America's?

There is one legit very big Black genocide figure, it's the Belgian Congo Genocide some think even 15 million may have perished, and guess who wrote about it to warn the World of this evil, Polish Jozef Conrad.

Polish Kosciuszko founded American engineering in the American Revolutionary War, he did the important Fortifications at West Point, and Saratoga, but the point is he used his money to free, and educate Black slaves.

You think the first American civil rights movement was about Blacks? Nope, it was about Polish workers in Jamestown, who went on strike for equal rights.

Yet, you think Polish people owe you, really?

What sickness, very, very sick people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Explain why a ordinary robbery would include raping the man's wife, and killing them execution style?

Obummer's admin is full of lies on this one.

Besides, it wouldn't matter if it was racism, or not.

It was savagery, and how does racist beliefs make it anymore savage?

WTF?
Yeah, our society is that stupid, you kill someone, and it's only really, really wrong if you're racist. Hahaha, Yeah killing is kind of wrong, but really really wrong if you're racist.LOLOL

What a dumb society we live in.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I believe it was racism to why that Pole Jan Pawel Pietrzak was killed, they raped his wife in front of him, robbed him, and killed them execution style.
> 
> Now let me ask you, why do you do this to someone you're just robbing, as the Fed's claim? Yeah, that's what I thought... They obviously hated them... Gee I wonder why?


I don't know if it was racially motivated but he did have a black wife.






From what I gather they were subordinates under his command. A couple of them had serious problems with him,  but I think that along with that fact and his black wife, sent them over the edge. But this is all speculation.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Yeah and the next story you will try to tell us is how Columbus was polish. No one actually knows the number of blacks who got on those ships who died in passage or committed suicide by jumping out. Slavery/Apartheid in America as well as South and colonization in combination lasted until the 1990's. Every black person who died in these systems count,. So the number could be well over a billion. You have no clue.  The Polish who came here in 1619 were free people. Thy got the right to vote in 1619 like very other white person. Historian save rendered opinions on what happened and your story is not it.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I have already commented on this crime. Obama has nothing to do with what the city and state found as motive. I'm not going to keep wasting time with a double ,murder because you want to create a straw man. Find laws and policies made by blacks to purposefully deny polish people of opportunity. Because you are white and the polish participated in the creation of laws and policies denying us opportunity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Inconvenient fact, the U.S Black slave population grew faster than all populations in Europe, at the same time.

Some genocide, alright. LOLOLOL Mega BS.

Some of the Latino Colonists especially Mexico are rather suspicious where their Blacks went, however.

I mean Mexico took in quite a few Black slaves too, and they almost disappeared, except in Oxaca, and even those Afro Mexicans don't look very Black typically.

So, I do wonder, my ex Mexican co-worker joked that "His people killed the Black slaves"


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



I do too but the poster's leaning on a crutch of mass generalization so I gave him a quick lesson in why he can't stand on that crutch.  Of course in order to do that I had to employ cultural artifacts, since his bogus generalization can't work for a race anyway.

I have the same attitude to the idea of "celebrating" New Year's Eve.  Not sure what's been accomplished by watching a clock, since we can do that any time.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Which Polish policymaker created laws, or polices denying Blacks opportunity, can you name them?

I know the biggest Polish politician in the U.S was long Zbigniew Brzezinski, and he supported Black Civil Rights... .He also supported the engineering / propping up of Afghanistan to knock out the Soviets... He's a big figure that ended the Cold War...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Indeed Blacks have fought in every virtually major war the former American colonies and subsequent states have. engaged in. But


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


 I never mentioned Polish people specifically. I used general terms like western imperialism to identify those nations that engaged in it.   

But now that you insist that although Poles are blameless  as a group, I notice  they identify with the same "race" that initiated imperialism around the world.  But  a little research  undermines your blameless contention.

." The American Revolution also benefited from a few talented Polish nobles of democratic sympathies, like General Casimir Pulaski ("Father of the American Cavalry"), who was slain at the Battle of Savannah (1779), and General Thaddeus Ko[UNK]ciuszko, a military engineer whose fortifications contributed decisively to the American victory at the Battle of Saratoga (1777). Kos[UNK]ciuszko also wrote the first U.S. army artillery manual."

Notably, at least one Pole was an abolitionist who used his estate  a sanctuary to educate Black slaves. The name being the same as he who wrote the first Army artillery manual. But that sole benefactor may or may not have represented the general sentiments concerning  Blacks within that community.

So, you are wrong in assessing that I judge all European Americans the same. I enthusiastically honor those  White knights who fought and died right besides Blacks to help secure the rights promised after manumission. I know that not all White people favored or favor imperialism. I know that not all Germans supported Hitler and the murderous campaign he instigated against the Jews, I know that millions of White people  did not and do not not agree with the exploitation of Africa and its people. So any narrative  I post  in protest of those who do support imperialism and exploitive skulduggery around the world is aimed at the guilty, not the innocent. Understood?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Your site lacks detail. It has sub links which are broken and go nowhere. It says slavery exists but it doesn't show it or explain it. In others words it's full of shit, like you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it was racism to why that Pole Jan Pawel Pietrzak was killed, they raped his wife in front of him, robbed him, and killed them execution style.
> ...



So, you're admitting that race likely played a factor?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Astute observation --- with this exception:



> only RACISTS have a "unified view" of "group pride"..  Same goes for Blacks or Asians or religious groups or ethnic background.



I would (re)submit that when the "black is beautiful" philosophy arose (see James Brown posted earlier), which as far as I recall was the first pop expression of "pride" applied to a race ----- it was not a proactive energy but a _*re*_active one, to throw off the four hundred years of social marginalization to which that race, as a group, had been subjected.  Therefore the "black pride" thing did not come out of a vacuum; it was rather a _rejection_ of the prior history that relentlessly told that group it had nothing to be proud of (as indeed still goes on here on this site and in this thread).

So the "black pride" idea was an act of defiance, for the purpose of instilling a basic humanity that had been denied.  In effect, "yes we _can_ feel worth".  A mass psychology to dispel the previously-foisted mass psychology.  Its point was to re-member --- to put back together --- something that had been ripped apart since the Atlantic slave trade.

It was _following_ that trend that some reactionary whites took the term "pride" out of context and started perverting it.  But in the origination it was a socio-cultural act of self-defense, to claim a humanity that had been so long denied.

IMHO.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Polish are white people. Polish people participated in the denial of our civil rights. You are polish and racist yourself.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


 And some helped the NE Patriots to win! They could't have won without them.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



I'm not full of anything. The link was from The telegraph a well known UK media source.

The links worked fine on my computer. So you're either lying or you need an upgrade.

But  that was not the only site.

Slavery in the UK
Modern slavery in the UK - Anti-Slavery International


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Kinda like non whites helped build America. There would be no America without us.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.


All Men have not gotten the memo.

Only wo-men can be "victims and make excuses."  Men have to get results, eventually.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The original Sphinx, believed to have been carved over 9,000 years ago, had Black African features before modern renovators tried to make it look  European. 18th Century explorers and others including scholars accompanying Napoleon on an Egyptian expedition sketched the immense statue and commented on the African physiognomy that made them rethink the history of the Blacks who  populated Egyt and inner Africa. They  made no allusions to the Sphinx resembling THE Arabs who then  populated the land as well.

But beyond that... Basil Davidson collected oral and written histories from the Ethiopians who held that Egypt was built  by natural forces when the nile  Delta brought soils from inner Africa and gave rise to an expanse of land  whereas the Ethiopians eventually settled and populated the nile's creation. From them  the Kings and Pharaohs sprang...as validated by the earliest accounts of European encounters with the Negro Sphinx.


----------



## Taz (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I see that it often makes you happy to think that you're bitch slappin' whites. You should get some therapy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well, it's pretty obvious that my racism is a reaction to the general behavior of Blacks, I've found them to be very rude, obnoxious, and hostile.... Maybe because I'm White, or maybe because they're that way.... I suspect the latter, my Jamaican friend in middle school, said he hated Blacks because they were so rude, obnoxious, and hostile.

I usually try to avoid Blacks.

But, what about Black racism? 
Blacks are obviously the biggest racists in America today.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

I think it's pretty obvious that Ancient Egyptians, and Medieval Moors were Mediterranean peoples, sure somewhat mixed, but both were Afro-Asiatic peoples, more like Arabs, than anything else.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Notice the people who cry about White privilege, generally exaggerate the contributions of Blacks, and other non-Whites to the U.S.A, but generally ignore a lot of the White contributions to the U.S.A.

For example, we hear  from those who tout of White privilege, about how the Chinese worked so hard making railways..... Well what about the Irish who worked so hard making not just railways, but also the canals, and  in mines, not to mention the Irish worked early on a lot as indentured servants right next to Blacks in the cotton fields of the South.

Yeah... "Crickets" about that.

They actually deny Whites their history in many cases, just to prop up non-Whites, will claiming it's "White Privilege" it's truly hysterical.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> No, your Black Americans are more responsible for American imperialism (Western Imperialism) than Polish people were.



Hahahaha!  As if you can account for every Polish person during the era of imperialism and unequivocally say none were involved. You are a riot... stupid but a riot. Then you double down and say Blacks who couldn't even vote n those days, had a part in advancing imperialism because they were drafted and forced to go fight or go to jail. Others volunteered to feed their families.



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You can go take your stupidity, and go home.
> 
> A lot of Animals have coarse hair, and as for light skin, it's because we needed Vitamin D..
> 
> Light skin is a Neotenic trait BTW, such kind of traits are generally considered more Human.



Most animals have White skin and straight hair. Coarse hair is still straight.  Lambs, Jews , Blacks some Italians and Greeks are blessed with curly  wooly hair. But  Your neotenic nonsense fails. We know that White skin in humans is a recessive trait and that black skin is a dominant trait. We also know that the whiter a personis he/she has more Neanderthal genes within their genome. The Blackest Africans have none. That makes them more human with all the traits of humanity God gave them when he created the original HUE-MAN.



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eastern Europeans are way more Neotenic than Western Europe, here lays the issue, Western Europeans are prehistoric like their Negroid buddies..



The only True HUE-Mans on earth are  the darkest unmixed Blacks. Pink people are mutants thereof...Albino derived mutants conceived  in unions with animals known as Neanderthals in the ice caves of Prehistoric Europe.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > No, your Black Americans are more responsible for American imperialism (Western Imperialism) than Polish people were.
> ...



Actually, I've found people from the British Isles including Irish have a lot of woolly hair, it would appear woolly hair peaks in Europe in Portugal, you know the biggest European slavers of Blacks.

Meanwhile the more benevolent Norse, and North Slavs are almost all straight haired.... Yeah... I think Western Europeans, and Southern Europeans have more African blood than you think, and it explains their savage behaviors.

There's very little Polish contributions to Western civilization which aren't positive.

Even in the U.S.A, Polish engineering general Kosciuszko helped free, and educate Black slaves, and Polish Korczak Ziolkowski's Crazy Horse Memorial dedicated to Native Americans.

While there might've been some Poles who were Colonists, it sure seems like Black Americans are more responsible.

As I pointed out earlier 15 - 20% of Cowboy colonial settlers to the Western frontier were Black Americans, probably 1% or less were Poles.

Also Blacks probably owned slaves more than Poles, look at Anthony Johnson a Black man, and one of the earliest recorded slave owners in America, name a single one by Poles?

Yeah, I didn't think you could name a Polish slave master.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It is certainly unfair to assume someone having pride in being white is racist, if you don't make the same assumption about those of other races.  I think that many people have too often seen white pride connected to white supremacism.
> ...



Don't be proud of them, be happy about them.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...



Depends on the context. Surely we have examples on USMB where SOME blacks take the "Black is Beautiful" meme and embellish it with "White is Uglier".. When it becomes a CONTEST based on anecdotes and stereotypes -- it IS racism.  No matter which side is doing it... 

Attempting to "compensate" for prejudice is fraught with pitfalls. And in reality -- that's the topic of THIS thread. An attempt to compensate for the fact that we do (as a white group) identify OUR racists by noting which ones are FIXATED on a "white identity" And how there's a double standard for not allowing whites to compensate for the attacks against their "racial pride"..


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



I agree that racial divisions can be blurry and ill-defined at times.  That has nothing to do with the implication from your previous post that terms such as "white as snow" or "black sheep" are racially motivated, though.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2018)

Macedonian Pride!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> We know that White skin in humans is a recessive trait and that black skin is a dominant trait.



So far as I know, this is untrue.  If it were, you would not see the kind of variation in skin tone that exists; instead, you would have one of two types of skin.  In a single-gene dominant/recessive paradigm, if there is an allele with the dominant trait, that trait is what presents.  Only with a homozygous recessive gene does the recessive trait present.  In skin color, a dark-skinned and light-skinned person can have a child and that child will tend to have a skin tone somewhere in between, because skin color does not work as a simple dominant/recessive paradigm.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

Anyways, a big thing people say is that you can be proud to be "British" or "German" or "Irish" or "Italian" or "Polish" but not "White" that's wrong.

Well, here's the thing, Black pride is seen as okay because they're so mixed up, and they don't know their heritage well.

Well, this is also true for many Southern Whites, and quite a few Whites in the Mid-West, and across other portions of mostly rural America, but everywhere really there's some Whites who just are either so mixed up, or so distantly connected to Europe, that they're just White people, really.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Kinda like non whites helped build America. There would be no America without us.


There is some truth there.  It's also true that the standard of living of non-Whites in America is higher than anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Yes yes I still agree with the latter part but I'm also pointing out that the original manifestation was not to put one race "ahead" of another, but rather to bring it "*even*".  That was the whole point of the Civil Rights movement.


----------



## Taz (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Never said help wasn't used. IM2 thinks that getting other people to help you is somehow wrong. It's not, but she'll never get it.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2018)

Taz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No he doesn't. You whites are always the ones talking about handouts and help that others get. In this case whites got helped by legislation So without  rules being tilted totally in your favor it's seriously doubtful whites like you would sitting behind a computer talking about how you are number 1.


----------



## Taz (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Whites built the system and tilted it towards themselves, and you're pissed about that? lol, all I can say is grow up. 

And you know what? We're STILL NUMBER 1! STILL NUMBER 1!


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 15, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I have to disagree with excelling in beauty. India women are stunningly gorgeous. So are asia women.



The single eyelid of Asians is universally considered ugly.  There are some very attractive Indian and  Asian women (none of whom have the Asian eyelid), but a beautiful white woman is unchallenged.  Blue eyes and blond hair is the top in beauty, and those are rare outside of white women.

I understand you want to be Politically Correct, even if not realistic.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have to disagree with excelling in beauty. India women are stunningly gorgeous. So are asia women.
> ...


lol. ME politically correct? BWAHAHAHAHA!!!
Nope. I find Indian and Asian women extremely beautiful and the eyes of asians are as well. I guess beauty is in the eyes of the beholder after all.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have to disagree with excelling in beauty. India women are stunningly gorgeous. So are asia women.
> ...



I have never heard it described as a single vs double eyelid before.  It's a bit misleading.  

What would possibly make you think that the single eyelid is universally considered ugly?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 15, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


They are too hung up on insisting that all or most whites are racists because SOME had slaves long ago.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.
> ...



Grammar NAZIs, who are aware of auto-correct, like to use typos for their red herrings. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because Globalist Jews want to collapse Western society.



It has nothing to do with Jews you stupid fuck! If you are going blame anyone it is white Christians who allow this.

You truly are a dumb fuck.

And yes I believe Jews are superior to YOU. Even the dumbest Jew is far superior to your dumbass. At least he can ties his own shoes and wipe his own asses. I am sure a mental midget like you struggles with both!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> > people need to get real and honestly acknowledge that different races have different strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what those differences actually are given the fact that race is an artificial construct created by Europeans in the 15-1600's and there are no actual races.


If there are no races, why are blacks proud to be black?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 15, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.
> ...


Who should apologize and for what?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Because Globalist Jews want to collapse Western society.
> ...



It's definitely mostly Jews, and the other parts are scared Germans, or Anglo Freemasons whom Freemasons love Jews.

Why else do you think attacking Jews is the biggest no-no in our society?
Why else do you think Israel is such a big priority in our society?
Why else do you think 99 out of 100 times when we hear about genocide it's about the Jew Holocaust, even though Jews probably make up less than 5% of all genocide victims.

There has been a lot of Jewish banker power since Medieval times, and it exploded since the 19th century , with Rothschild's, Goldman-Sachs, George Soros, Max Warburg, Paul Warburg, Jacob Schiff,  Otto Kahn, and so forth.

The Jews really do dominate in Hollywood, and media, for some time now.

The Jews are definitely the dominant ethnic group behind contributions in campaigns, about 1/2 of Democrat money is Jewish, and about 1/3rd of Republican money is Jewish.

Let's not forget strategists who are Jewish like Henry Kissinger, Maddie Albright, or Axelrod.

Then there's the fact that about 50% of the most powerful lawyers in the U.S.A are Jewish.

Not to mention Wall street, and Doctors, and CEO's.

About 1/2 of all billionaires in the U.S are Jewish.

The list truly keeps going on, and on.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Because Globalist Jews want to collapse Western society.
> ...





GHook93 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Because Globalist Jews want to collapse Western society.
> ...



The dumb f*cks are those Jew loving idiots who liter the West.

Poland was indeed even more Jewish than America in the Interwar period at 10% vs 3% in the U.S.A today, and it seems the amount of Jewish control was only a little higher in Poland then.

But, Poles were smart, they pushed for Jewish Boycotts since the 20th century rolled in, and pushed for barring Jews from holding positions of power.

Yes, this does support it's not only Jews.

But, Jews have played a massive role, no doubt.... The difference is Western society tolerates them, unlike Poland in the 1930's, or even the 1960's.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > > people need to get real and honestly acknowledge that different races have different strengths and weaknesses.
> ...





MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > > people need to get real and honestly acknowledge that different races have different strengths and weaknesses.
> ...



Isn't it funny that he fights so vigorously for something he claims doesn't exist?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Young man I'm not going to engage you in some silly exchange about Poles and Blacks. That's just a diversion from the focus on the sins and exploits of the " WHITE" collective.
If Poles had no hand in any of that then I'm not talking about them. I could also reciprocate and. do the same kind of hair splitting you are doing by attaching different tribal affilliations to every black you name as acounter to my premise.  But I'm not playing that game... I suspect. that Poles probably were as diverse in their pitical views as any other group and that some were altruistic while others were haters. I really don't care. I'm more concerned about the dominate ethnic conglomerate made up of all kinds of European nationalities that have been waging cold and hot wars against people of color for centuries...and they still are.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...



Perhaps they do.  Wooden know.  But you should be aware that "Nazi" is not an acronym.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



There is good, and bad in all races.

However, there's some glaring massive disparities even in Europe between say a Pole, and a German in atrocities committed despite being neighbors.

Same goes presumably for Blacks, the Black murder rates are all over the place, very high, and some kind of low, but mostly high.

However, just because there's good in all groups, doesn't mean there's no dangers.

This just means there's festering collective detriments... Furthermore Balkanization tends to explode, the groups tend to divide along lines.

Look at the Balkans it's self, sure there were good, and bad in all groups, but when the Pogrom / Riots / Massacres what ever you call them started erupting, the groups splintered apart into their factions regardless.

So, this shows that if there were say a race war in the U.S even good Blacks, and good Whites could end up fighting each other, just because they ended up being almost forced to take sides.
Same holds true in any war, really.


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 15, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> They are too hung up on insisting that all or most whites are racists because SOME had slaves long ago.



Blacks talk about irrelevant slavery and imagined discrimination because they're parasites wanting whites to support them.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


True, there is good and bad in all races. The problem with the blacks on these message boards is that they still hold whites today accountable for the history of SOME whites in the past. Yes, there are still bad whites, all blacks aren't good angels either. Bringing up the past does NOT help in any discussions because it is just that, in the PAST. We can't change it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Indeed there are good and bad people in every race. But in America I see far more goodness among those White knights known as liberals than I see in the RW  pink caba.
The past histories of liberals coincide with abolition, civil rights, and racial tolerance to some degree. Conservatives instigated American chattel slavery,  were agents of racial hatred, and continue til this very day to
Undermine gains made by Blacks over the last few decades. Notice that I did not mention party affiliation. There are liberals and conservatives in both parties. However the GOP is top heavy with RW White males.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Apparently not:

"We lead the world in only three categories: number of incarcerated citizens per capita, number of adults who believe angels are real and defense spending — where we spend more than the next 26 countries combined."

Why America Is No Longer No. 1, in 9 Charts


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Well, I support African American nationhood, that would really help everybody, It would give Blacks sovereignty, control, they wouldn't feel victimized, or prejudiced upon.

I don't really understand, why we'd do it this way, to tell you the truth, I think it causes suffering from all sides.

But, the Globalist pigs want this, this is their vision for the World, tension, followed by decay of unique, and diverse heritages. To turn us into their submissive slave like creations.
(At least this is what I think is their goal, from what I've read, here, and there)


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Most people who call themselves white believe they are superior to the best Black man. That's part of the social conditioning we all were indoctrinated with starting in elementary school. Most Democrats and republicans alike ...black and white... harbor that conditioning. That phenomenon became crystal clear during Obama's presidency and the election of racist Donald Trump as president left no doubt. We don't have to go back 100 years to find evidence of racism
...its happening NOW.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



It must be nice feeling confident enough to speak for most white people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



We are actually indoctrinated in elementary school with Black History Month, that teaches Blacks are equal, and the victim decent folk, and that White people are the villain predator.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


I disagree, most whites do not believe they are superior. This is a fallacy that a lot of blacks want to believe to keep racial hatred alive.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 15, 2018)

White Supremacy didn't work for Hitler and it's not going to work for Trump.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 15, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> White Supremacy didn't work for Hitler and it's not going to work for Trump.



White Supremacy worked in the U.S.A for a centuries, then because of Hitler, and Globalist propaganda, everyone started to kick, and scream about Racists, and Nazis, until Whitey goes extinct.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...




My words are generated from personal experience, the observances of others who valid my own experiences, media and research.  In my life time every person who I've met who refers to themselves as "white" attaches an intrinsic superiority to it.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


This is just your perspective, or how you chose to see people. You THINK they must THINK they are superior because they are white. I happen to be white, not young either, so I have had a lot of experience with people from all over. I am not saying no whites think they are superior, there are idiots everywhere, but from MY experience, most don't feel that way.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Black History month is an insult to any Black with any pride. To relegate Black History to one single month  is a shame; but, the separation of Black History from American History or World History is vile.  Black History should be infused  into the regular curriculums in all 12 levels of Mandatory education.
 If the teaching of Black History mentions  the systemic atrocities committed against Blacks by murderous  Caucs...that is accurate history. It happened. But there were other White people who stood with Blacks in their quest for equality.
Those should be mentioned too.

When I was in school, John Brown was depicted as an enemy of the people because of the Harper's Ferry incident. Nat Turner, who wreaked vengeance upon his sadistic owners and their neighbors was cast as a villain.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That's a lot different than just saying "most people who call themselves white believe they are superior to the best Black man."  

I wonder, were these anecdotal whites declaring themselves superior, or is that just what you believe that they believe?

Even among actual white supremacists, I would guess that at least some consider themselves better to minorities as an average, but not "superior to the best Black man."

Perhaps you see feelings of superiority in whites because you expect to, rather than because they are necessarily there.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



And by what barometer did you measure and conclude that MOST Caucasians do not believe they are superior? I say the moment they use the word "white" they show their mindset of being superior just as you just did. White as an identifier of  so-called race  is only meaningful because there are people darker than a paper bag in the world.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 15, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



why do you use "white" as an identifier when no white person really exists. The term is a social construct meant to divide. You  don't even see that your own use of the word validates every thing I have said.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



There are plenty of White observers who have expressed the same beliefs I have about how most whites think about race:

*President Lyndon Baines Johnson, who grew up in the South and understood the politics of racism from the inside, saw it in part as a ploy to divide and conquer.*

President Lyndon B. Johnson once said, "If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."

And if you are sincere and  have some spare time you might want to read this transcript carefully . It's an eye opener.

http://www.mediaed.org/transcripts/White-Like-Me-Transcript.pdf


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 16, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yeah. It could have been. But it could have not been.


----------



## Taz (Jan 16, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not talking about America, we're talking about whites. Please try to keep up.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 16, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You are truly privileged, no one else has anything else like this, there's no Polish History Month to tell about Polish greats, or anything like it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 16, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



While I understand if a Civil War happened, most Blacks would fight on the other side.

But, the main problem is the Satanic Globalist scums, not Black people.

There is also a Black issue, but it's made worse by the Satanic Globalist scums, like how the media pretty much created Black Lives Matters, by not showing Whites killed by cops, but only Blacks killed by cops.

The truth is we're fighting for our Nation, and Heritage, and Blacks should be too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 16, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Explain how Black victimhood being instilled in our institutions doesn't divide, and conquer?

Yes, Blacks have been weaponized against Whites, as have Gays, Women, Hispanics, and the White Liberals.

It's all a plot to destroy Western Culture.

Believe when we're gone, you'll be gone too.

These Globalist scums don't care about Black people, they care about using against White people to divide, and conquer White people.

If these Globalist scums did care about Black people, they would talk a lot about King Leopold's Genocide in the Belgian Congo, as much as they do about the Jew Holocaust. no such luck, though.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 16, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I, in no way, indicated that I think I am superior to anyone. How the hell did you get that from my post? This proves that you WANT to believe whites think they are superior, it gives you a warped reason to be indignant towards whites.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 16, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> My words are generated from personal experience, the observances of others who valid my own experiences, media and research.  *In my life time every person who I've met who refers to themselves as "white" attaches an intrinsic superiority to it.*


If I refer to myself as White I do so because I _am_ White.  But you perceive an implicit sense of "intrinsic superiority" _attached_ to that simple observation.  

Can it be this perception of "intrinsic superiority" associated with _Whiteness_ is something that resides in your subconscious?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



What is the transcript supposed to open my eyes to?  That racism still exists in this country?  That society still favors whites over minorities?  It certainly did not make me think that most whites think they are "superior to the best Black man," which was your earlier claim.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



How is using the generally accepted term for one of the races having a mindset of being superior?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Poles say they are "white " therefore the history of "white" people is theirs and that history involves all 12 months of the year. It's even on our currency.
By your logic, regarding  Black history, there is no Watusi History Month, There is no Tutsi or Masai  History month. Its' all lumped together as Black history that usually begins with the Black American experience.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I can't take the credit for LBJ's claim but I do agree with it. And I don't imagine any evidence to back that claim up will suffice to change the mind of someone determined to be obstinately opposed to it. The information is for open minded people... you were just the vessel I used to get my message out.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


why is racism important to the sole surviving species in the homo genus?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I am not aware that black victimhood is being instilled in our institutions. But I do see that you are instilling  RW white male victimhood in this thread.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


 I didn't expect you to "get it." When you mature you may one day understand the hidden  psychological lift that the "white " pseudo identity inherently places over darker folks who are as oblivious to it as you are. The poorest  Caucasian values his  membership in this social construct  more than his richer counterparts...for that is all he has. A black banker might  enjoy a higher socio economic status but the poor white man can at least say I am white and reason that the  black banker  must have been given what he has by white people. In his mind he is still better than the black banker.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2018)

MikeK said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > My words are generated from personal experience, the observances of others who valid my own experiences, media and research.  *In my life time every person who I've met who refers to themselves as "white" attaches an intrinsic superiority to it.*
> ...



No, I have posted links that validate my observations. Those observations echo the studies of erudite white and Black experts experts. Anthropologists such as Ashley Montagu have long denounced the false notion of whiteness. But you are so immersed in your self imposed sense of purity you ignore the pink face staring back at you in the mirror and  call yourself white.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I went down to USMB and read some Trump supporting submissive rube whining about liberals
> 
> I go Yeah whatever LOL  Trump is still an Orange Racist


. That's just so wrong on so many levels.. 
ROTFLMBO.


----------



## Circe (Jan 16, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> White Supremacy didn't work for Hitler and it's not going to work for Trump.



Certainly it worked for Hitler. He just lost the war, that's all. You do know that losing the war had nothing to do with the concentration camps, which were a great surprise to the allies, or the, ahem, somewhat repressive German view of race?

Same with the Kaiser in the 1914 war. Germans could get away with a lot more than they do if they didn't keep losing wars. Both times they made the critical mistake of getting America involved in the wars on the side of their enemies. Also, both times they made war on Russia and the other side of Europe at the same time, never really a GOOD idea. There were other reasons Germany keeps losing, but none of them involve their racial attitudes, which were wildly popular at the time, and not only in Germany.


----------



## Circe (Jan 16, 2018)

MikeK said:


> If I refer to myself as White I do so because I _am_ White.  But you perceive an implicit sense of "intrinsic superiority" _attached_ to that simple observation.



What's going on is that they want you to be ashamed of being white. I'd say let them take over that job. I don't want it.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 16, 2018)

Circe said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > If I refer to myself as White I do so because I _am_ White.  But you perceive an implicit sense of "intrinsic superiority" _attached_ to that simple observation.
> ...



Whites have a record of using their whiteness t oppress others and it is documented. So all this whining and sniffling about being ashamed to be white is irrelevant.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

Circe said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > White Supremacy didn't work for Hitler and it's not going to work for Trump.
> ...



Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist, nor White supremacist, they sided with Islamic Turks, and also sent the train of Bolsheviks to Russia with financing, and supplies in 1917.

Just kind of shows the issue was "German" or as I think "Jewish" and "German"

Yeah, isn't it something that once Jews left Germany this country finally became a pacifist, and that now the reign of terror has followed Jews  to near Israel with ISIS /  ISIL?

I'm not so sure that's a coincidence.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 17, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.



Ask yourself why there is Irish American, African American, etc, but not English American. 

It's because you don't need pride events when you've been the aggressors and the holders of power.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Liberal Globalist Jews have used Nazis to hype up anti-Racist hysteria, and have propped up Blacks as victims who hate Whites, to divide, and conquer America, and destroy the nation.

You're fighting the wrong fight, you should be fighting for a Black American nation...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.
> ...



There are English Americans, furthermore Jews hold the most power in America, rather than Anglos, besides a lot of Anglos are Zionists too, they love being dominated by Jews.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



Would you please just STFU! The garbage you post is straight stump stupidity. Don't tell me shit.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Former racist admits he is scared of Black people*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...



I said it badly, sorry. What I meant to say was why is Irish American and African American prominent and English American isn't? Not many people go around saying they're English American.

Why do people celebrate St. Patrick's Day and not St. George's Day, for example?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



1.) The Black Lives Matter movement is a result of Liberal Jewish media conditioning,  they focused on Black victims even though more Whites are victims of cop killings.

This is rile up Blacks to feel oppressed, and go out there and cause trouble, and divide, and conquer America for it's  future destruction, and collapse.

2.) They don't truly care about Blacks.

If they did they'd talk more about the Blacks killed in the Belgian Congo Genocide by King Leopold, no such luck, instead they beat a constant drum about the Jew Holocaust.

It's all to manipulate, and dominate society.

You are a tool to the Jewish establishment to destroy


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *Former racist admits he is scared of Black people*


. Good grief.... This thread has gone crazy... Just leave the children alone is all I'm saying, but they are the last resort of hope for the liberalist agenda because they (the liberals) fail when trying to reprogram grown adults.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



And you actually believe this shit.

BLM is protesting unarmed murders of blacks not whites who get killed in armed standoffs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Of cours


IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Yes, I do believe this.

The media has purposefully ignored cases of Whites murdered by cops, to create hysteria, and victimhood in Blacks, and the result is Black Lives Matter violence, and chaos, and a fifth column that can be used to divide, and conquer America.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Rioting more than protesting. A good suggestion is don't commit crimes and you avoid the problems. There are some rogue cops, but that is not the norm. Some of the black criminals are shot by black cops, how do you explain this away?


----------



## ding (Jan 17, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Ok, it may have been that way before.

But today it is a reaction to the accusation of white privilege.  

How does someone who has been successful and just happens to be white defend against an attack that he was only successful because of his skin color?  

Because to me the natural response is to talk about the things you have done that you are proud of and shouldn't be ashamed of touting your accomplishments or your pride in achieving them.  

Where is this thinking wrong?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 17, 2018)

ding said:


> Because to me the natural response is to talk about the things you have done that you are proud of and shouldn't be ashamed of touting your accomplishments or your pride in achieving them.
> 
> Where is this thinking wrong?



Well that's the basis thesis of the attacks on "whiteness" -- isn't it? Which to my shock and horror I find out last week that "Whiteness" is now a full fledged college curriculum.

The premise is that that YOU didn't do those things. That your "whiteness" did them.. So you shouldn't waste your time defending yourself UNLESS you cop to the charge that those achievements would not have been possible if you WERE NOT white.

It's diabolically brilliant actually. But racist in itself... Because it implies that being black PRECLUDES one from achievement.

Where is it WRONG?   It's actually not something EVERY black person would resort to. IMO --* only those blacks that are FULLY VESTED leftists would use that tactic.* Because it's borrowed from the demeaning view of leftists that blacks are incapable of succeeding without THEIR help and support. It's a political viewpoint that "playing fields must be leveled" and "expectations lowered" in any area where blacks compete that isn't an actual sporting event.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 17, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Police culture.

No doubt there is a racist element in some police but far worse and far more pervasive is the classist element.


----------



## Mortimer (Jan 18, 2018)

I dont think being proud to be white is racist. I myself I am a minority and anti-racist but if a white guy told me about his heritage, his music, his culture etc. and said how he likes it etc. I would share some culture with him and have a beer with him and dont call him racist. But the alt-right (richard spencer coined the term alt-right and he is advocate) believe that the white race is superior, thats wrong pride, there is good and bad pride. Even christianity distinguishes between good and bad pride. The original sin was wrong pride, why Lucifer is the fallen angel, because of wrong pride.

This cartoon is so wrong and only propaganda


----------



## harmonica (Jan 19, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > CleanJean said:
> ...


please prove that
blacks commit more hate crimes per capita--so they hate more-- as a group


----------



## harmonica (Jan 19, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


and the blacks showed their racism when voting for Obama
How Groups Voted in 2012 - Roper Center


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



How many people are convicted of hate crimes is how you determine which group hates more?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


and your stats??
Offenders

over TWICE the rate of whites!!!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I'm not denying that.  I'm saying that extrapolating the amount of hate a group has from hate crime stats, particularly when those stats encompass fewer than 6000 people, is ridiculous.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


then how can you say whites are just as racist??


----------



## harmonica (Jan 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


the blacks commit hate crimes at over twice the rate of whites
they are committing hate crimes at over twice the rate
this says they have a problem with hate at over twice the rate of whites

bullshit...I gave out this statistic on another forum--what a bombshell !!!!!!!!!!!
what is in the MSM?? what do blacks say?? WHITES commit so many hate crimes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
we see that is bullshit!!
...boy--that hate crime statistic really throws people off--who would think that if you read the news????

whites just as racist --prove it


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I didn't say that.....but I wouldn't base my opinion on whether racism is as prevalent in whites as blacks solely, or even mostly, on hate crime stats.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I don't consider "having a problem with hate" to be solely the province of those committing hate crimes.  Why you conflate the two, I'm not sure.  I would almost certainly be considered to have (or at least have had) "a problem with hate," yet I have never been convicted nor charged with a hate crime.  Very few people appear to be convicted of hate crimes, at least federally.  Hate crimes are not the only crimes committed because of hatred.  Generalizing millions of people "having a problem with hate" because a small number are convicted of or charged with hate crimes is ridiculous.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


hold it
the black population commits hate crimes at twice the rate--and you say that means nothing??


----------



## harmonica (Jan 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


my mistake then


----------



## AKIP (Jan 20, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.



I would guess its akin to the same reason that people with a HISTORY of not paying their bills cannot get a loan while someone without a bad history can get a loan. Or, think of the person who has a history of lying wanting to know why when another person says something they are to be believed but when they say something people do not want to believe it. 

Moral of the story: "A person who does not respect and or know history will never be able to make sense of the present".


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 20, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



No, I didn't say that.  It means that blacks are convicted of hate crimes at twice the rate of whites.  I don't think it means much other other than that.  I certainly wouldn't extrapolate from those hate crime stats that blacks are more hateful people than whites.


----------



## ding (Jan 23, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


If it were the other way around would you?  Because most would.  That's almost racist in itself.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 23, 2018)

White race is superior!
Because we are Mutts. We are a mixture of, hopefully, the best of all the other races combined. Though Asians are sexier, and brown skin is prettier.


----------



## Lykia (Jan 24, 2018)

when it comes to discrimination among skin colors, yes, there is white privilege!! 
this is a factor to why people dislike the "white Pride" thing, because you're being proud of a history were u oppressed others


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 24, 2018)

Lykia said:


> when it comes to discrimination among skin colors, yes, there is white privilege!!
> this is a factor to why people dislike the "white Pride" thing, because you're being proud of a history were u oppressed others
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


How about being proud of a history where we were just like everyone else? You know killing them to get their land, raping their women, enslaving their men. That what all the other races were doing.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2018)

ding said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I've never before heard anyone try to connect hate crime rates to the amount of general hate in a group.  I don't care who is convicted at what rate; hate crimes are not the same thing as the amount of hatred within a group.  As I said, I'm sure that plenty of people would have considered me to "have a problem with hate" when I was younger, yet I have never been convicted nor charged with a hate crime.

Hatred encompasses far, far more than hate crimes do.  Also, hate crimes are prosecuted far too infrequently to be indicative of an entire race's predilection to commit such crimes, let alone of an entire race's degree of hate in general.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


HATE crime is HATE !! 
so how would you measure group hate? 
yes too infrequently for blacks!!  I see numerous times blacks murder/rape/attack/etc whites and it's not labeled a hate crime
where as if a white says the word ''vanilla'' --HATE CRIME


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



I would not try to measure group hate.  It's too subjective and difficult to quantify.  If I say I hate the Dallas Cowboys, does that qualify as hate?  If I say I hate people who use the wrong version of there, their, or they're, does that qualify as hate?  

To use the hate crimes example, if I kill someone because I hate them personally, it is not a hate crime.  Does that mean I did not hate them?

You complain that whites are too often charged with hate crimes at the same time you point out that blacks are more frequently charged with hate crimes as evidence of blacks "having a problem with hate."  You're trying to have it both ways.

Once again, remember that fewer than 6000 federal hate crimes are what make up the statistics being used here.  With a total prison population in this country somewhere in the neighborhood of 2 million, and a total population north of 300 million, a sample of fewer than 6000 is pretty small.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I see your point and somewhat agree

I'm not trying to have it both ways--yes-blacks are shown to commit hate crimes at a higher rate--and I see numerous times they are not tried for hates crimes that are obviously  hate crimes

ok let me put it this way:
the blacks/MSM/etc constantly claim whites are committing hate crimes/whites are racist--hardly ever talking about black hate crimes
in reality--it is the blacks who are committing them at a higher rate


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I can agree with you on this point.  I remember having seen more coverage of hate crimes against blacks than that committed by blacks.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 24, 2018)

Lykia said:


> this is a factor to why people dislike the "white Pride" thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


because they hate white people...


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 24, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> I dont think being proud to be white is racist. I myself I am a minority and anti-racist but if a white guy told me about his heritage, his music, his culture etc. and said how he likes it etc. I would share some culture with him and have a beer with him and dont call him racist. But the alt-right (richard spencer coined the term alt-right and he is advocate) believe that the white race is superior, thats wrong pride, there is good and bad pride. Even christianity distinguishes between good and bad pride. The original sin was wrong pride, why Lucifer is the fallen angel, because of wrong pride.
> 
> This cartoon is so wrong and only propaganda


The cartoon was an accurate portrayal of America in the 90s.

Now it is much more worse for white people who dare to be proud of their heritage and actively try to defend it.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 24, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.
> ...


Because the English built America and now they are a tiny minority with no political power.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 24, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


*Because white is just another word for European.*


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 24, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Amazing how you can't see the hypocrisy of complaining about the word "white" while you throw around bullshit terms like "people of color" like it is nothing.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 24, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> White Supremacy didn't work for Hitler and it's not going to work for Trump.


Anti-white racism will get its comeuppance, whether you like it or not.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


No it's not.  The term has been broadened to include any  people thought to have created a great civilization with the exception of Asians.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 24, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


No, that is just the pieces of shit in the government inflating white crime numbers and the white population in America.

The only white people are those who are of European descent.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The term white as a racial designation is nocuous. Simply put, the term "white"
Implies purity, morality and all things good.
Black and darker colors imply all things bad.
We know those definitions aren't applicable to humanity. But that's the psychology behind the illusion of white superiority.  The subliminal inculcations bombard us all
In the media, on billboards, in the curriculums of our schools...giving constant validation to the social consciousness that the pseudo concept of whiteness is superior to the pseudo concept of blackness and all the racial spectrums thereof.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 24, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


So you agree that the ancient people of KMTwere not white?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 25, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


More bullshit excuses for your racism against people of European descent.

Compared to non-white countries the western world is EXTREMELY progressive towards its minorities, at the complete expense of white people.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 25, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Duh?


----------



## ding (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm going to go with statistics.

Statistics consistently show that blacks commit more crimes.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> There is a common misconception that the Alt-Right is entirely racist. It is not true. Why is it racists have pride in your race? Every other race other than whites can have pride but when whites do it it is racist. Get your priorities strait.


Suspect In Blaze Bernstein's Murder Reportedly Linked To Neo-Nazi Group | HuffPost

The Atomwaffen Division website spews hatred against people who are Jewish, gay and black, and condemns so-called “race traitors.”

Members attend white supremacist rallies and events, and “have been linked to violent crimes including murder and alleged plots to attack civilians, nuclear facilities and synagogues,” according to the Anti-Defamation League. They also participate in “hate camps” that involve attending military-style training exercises, the ADL says.

The former Atomwaffen Division member told ProPublica that Woodward joined the organization in early 2016 and traveled to Texas to attend meetings and attend a three-day training camp.


OMG we now have to start keeping track of white Americans who go to Texas like we do Arab Americans who travel to the middle east.


----------

